# Big Escambia Creek near Flomaton



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

For those of you in Flomaton, Sardis, Canoe, Barnett Crossroads, Skeeter Flats....etc. I got a "one call locate" today notifying us of a construction project. They are building a canoe launch/ramp at the old wayside park across from Churches Chicken on Hwy 31 in Flomaton. Don't know the scope of work, only that it is being reported as a park/ramp.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang. Big money moving in.


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

The Poarch Creek Indians have several launches along the Big Escambia for canoes. I would bet that they have purchased the land and will offer it as a float option as well. It is around a 10 mile float from Magnolia Branch(Creek Indian property) and some great scenery.


----------

